# Tica Active register a kitten



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi, sorry for all the threads, buying a new kitten and I just have a lot of questions as I want to make sure I’m doing everything right.

The cost of the kitten is £700 and I was planning on registering a cattery via TICA. I asked the breeder who is also registered with Tica if it would cost me anymore to active register the kitten to which he responded no. Today he is now saying that it will be £1500 to active register her and it seems like he could be accusing me of using her to make money back on what I spent. This is completely untrue as everyone knows you really don’t make back the money when you go into breeding. I could be reading it wrong but it didn’t seem like it. 

Is this a reasonable price? How much does it actually cost on the TICA website to active register a cat. I know on the GCCF it’s not that much.

Thank you, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£700 sounds low for an active registered kitten of any breed if the pedigree is any good, but I'd walk away from this breeder.

The cost to register in any registry is peanuts compared to the other costs in breeding.


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

My stud boy cost me £1,800 4 years ago and I am in the process of getting a new active queen and she will cost me £1,600 so that is probably about right in my opinion. I am Tica and GCCF registered.


----------



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> £700 sounds low for an active registered kitten of any breed if the pedigree is any good, but I'd walk away from this breeder.
> 
> The cost to register in any registry is peanuts compared to the other costs in breeding.


The price for pet was originally £995 but the bengal market is a bit of standstill with no one buying them right now due to prices being so expensive so after a month they lowered it down to £700 which is still pet only but for active it is £1500.


----------



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

Parsley said:


> My stud boy cost me £1,800 4 years ago and I am in the process of getting a new active queen and she will cost me £1,600 so that is probably about right in my opinion. I am Tica and GCCF registered.


Oh okay thank you I just thought it was a drastic change in price. I do have a contract to fill to get the cat spayed by 6 months but they are going to give me a bit of leeway since she is already 5 months and booking neutering appointments right now is very hard. What sort of proof will I need to give them since it states I need to show proof of spaying.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Active registered kittens often do cost more than the pet price. It as nothing to do with the actual cost of registration.
As proof of spaying send a copy of your invoice from your vet.


----------



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

lymorelynn said:


> Active registered kittens often do cost more than the pet price. It as nothing to do with the actual cost of registration.
> As proof of spaying send a copy of your invoice from your vet.


Okay thank you for the help!


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

It does cost quite a lot more to have an active pedigree cat. If they are asking for proof of spay, usually the invoice from the vet who operated Is sufficient. You would need to ask the breeder what they will be happy with. I used to do do that and withhold the official paperwork but with the GCCF you are not allowed anymore. You cannot re home a kitten without being fully vaccinated and the kitten should be 13 weeks old and all paperwork provided if you are following the rules of course. I now neuter/spay all my kittens before rehoming and have done for the past 3 years and then there is no confusion or complications. Hope that helps.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bengallove said:


> Oh okay thank you I just thought it was a drastic change in price. I do have a contract to fill to get the cat spayed by 6 months but they are going to give me a bit of leeway since she is already 5 months and booking neutering appointments right now is very hard. What sort of proof will I need to give them since it states I need to show proof of spaying.


If they have any sense they will get her spayed before she leaves. There are far too many unscrupulous buyers (not saying you are one) who would breed regardless of active or not.


----------



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> If they have any sense they will get her spayed before she leaves. There are far too many unscrupulous buyers (not saying you are one) who would breed regardless of active or not.


That is very true but they do have a contract and it states that I have to get her neutered by 6 months even though she's 5 months already (they will give me extra time) and I have to send proof. Others have suggested to send them an invoice for proof. Although to save so much hassle they should just spay their pets before they leave.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bengallove said:


> That is very true but they do have a contract and it states that I have to get her neutered by 6 months even though she's 5 months already (they will give me extra time) and I have to send proof. Others have suggested to send them an invoice for proof. Although to save so much hassle they should just spay their pets before they leave.


The people I'm referring to disregard contracts, and in the UK they are pretty much unenforceable. They might also not have a vet that will spay before 6 months. I made sure I did before I started breeding.


----------



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

Bengallove said:


> That is very true but they do have a contract and it states that I have to get her neutered by 6 months even though she's 5 months already (they will give me extra time) and I have to send proof. Others have suggested to send them an invoice.





OrientalSlave said:


> The people I'm referring to disregard contracts, and in the UK they are pretty much unenforceable. They might also not have a vet that will spay before 6 months. I made sure I did before I started breeding.


Oh I see, how can someone disregard a contract because mine states that they reserve the right to commence legal proceedings to return the cat back into the sellers care. Can they really do that? (I will have the cat spayed).


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bengallove said:


> Oh I see, how can someone disregard a contract because mine states that they reserve the right to commence legal proceedings to return the cat back into the sellers care. Can they really do that? (I will have the cat spayed).


As I said, in the UK they are pretty much unenforceable. Once the cat has been sold it's now the new owners property to do with as they will.


----------



## Bengallove (Dec 8, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> As I said, in the UK they are pretty much unenforceable. Once the cat has been sold it's now the new owners property to do with as they will.


Wow, I didn't know that it's definitely best if the owners spay before leaving.


----------

